# Muddy Matches



## luckylou (29 January 2012)

Has anyone had a bad experience with dating men from muddy matches?


----------



## mollichop (29 January 2012)

Nope - met a couple of nice ones on there but not nice enough to see again ;-)

Why do you ask?


----------



## luckylou (29 January 2012)

I met someone who was just perfect, we've been seeing eachother for a little while but now I think he may be a bit of a player. I'm totally devastated to say the least


----------



## TJ&Ozzie (29 January 2012)

Nope, met my hubby to be on there! Getting married in Sept. I've never heard of any bad experiences.


----------



## Batgirl (29 January 2012)

Gave up, never actually got any messages even though I sent some.  

Decided I am obviously undesirable and don't have any time to date anyway (horse, netball, badminton, busy job).


----------



## JenJ (29 January 2012)

Batgirl said:



			Gave up, never actually got any messages even though I sent some.  

Decided I am obviously undesirable and don't have any time to date anyway (horse, netball, badminton, busy job).  

Click to expand...

This, except change (horse, netball, badminton, busy job) to (horse, running, degree, busy job)


----------



## perfect11s (29 January 2012)

Batgirl said:



			Gave up, never actually got any messages even though I sent some.  

Decided I am obviously undesirable and don't have any time to date anyway (horse, netball, badminton, busy job).  

Click to expand...

 Yes sadly there dosnt seem to be any way 
of knowing if someone is a paid up member and able to receive messages!!


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (30 January 2012)

luckylou said:



			Has anyone had a bad experience with dating men from muddy matches?
		
Click to expand...

*I havn't been a member for long enough to comment on your problem, but one thing I have noticed is that if you send a man a message, they never seem to reply to them.  They open them, so they must be paid-up members, but don't have the courtesy to reply .  If they do reply, they tell you they are in a relationship, in that case why have they been on the site in the last 24 hours, I'm wondering.  

Another thing I've noticed with a lot of them, they tick all the boxes that relate to horses, but in the pieces they actually have to write there is no mention of being involved with them, a ploy to get horse orientated ladies interested 

I'm so sorry your having the problems your having, what signs are making you think he's a player, I hope I havn't contacted him, if he is in a relationship with you. 

I'm really regretting paying a subscription now, just hoping it may improve for me.  I really hope this chap doesn't let you down.  Please let me know *


----------



## Proud Wexford Hero (30 January 2012)

Nope, no bad experiences on there!  I was single for 6 years (gulp), thought I would turn into some lonely horsemad woman, but I met my bloke on there and we are so happy together.  Been with him for about 2 and a half years, and we are both each others 'soul mates' (will pass you the bucket...lol).
Love him to bits, and the fact that he loves being involved with the horses, he even brought me another last year!  All other 'dating' sites I had used previously always seemed to have dodgy blokes on!!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (30 January 2012)

Proud Wexford Hero said:



			All other 'dating' sites I had used previously always seemed to have dodgy blokes on!!
		
Click to expand...

I know some guys on MM- I would say they were dodgy (in the feral fen-folk sense)!!


----------



## my bfg (2 February 2012)

*If they do reply, they tell you they are in a relationship, in that case why have they been on the site in the last 24 hours, I'm wondering*.  

I met a smashing chap on there an we've been seeing each other for over a month. After reading this comment I had a nosy and he's been on the site within 24hrs. Would anybody be worried by this?


----------



## Bikerchickone (2 February 2012)

Maybe he was just checking to see if you had been on recently.. after all it will now look like you've been on in last 24 hours and you went on for an innocent reason.


----------



## Vicstress (2 February 2012)

Unfortunately internet dating does have it's issues but I've met a lovely guy (a year ago) on the internet and we're really happy.

Did have a few 'bad' experiences but no worse than I would have had if I'd have met them in a bar 

Unfortunately you've just got to have your wits about you and not take it too seriously.

The other downer is a lot of people just want to get into the next relationship without dealing with the last one (I was one of them) and as with any relationship, if you're not ready then it's likely not to work....


----------



## my bfg (2 February 2012)

Cheers both of you, im sure its nothing, first time using a dating website, was unsure of the normal goings on, thank you for the advice


----------



## Rupert-the-bear (3 February 2012)

Have heard some good things about it, my friend met her OH on there


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (3 February 2012)

my bfg said:



*If they do reply, they tell you they are in a relationship, in that case why have they been on the site in the last 24 hours, I'm wondering*.  

I met a smashing chap on there an we've been seeing each other for over a month. After reading this comment I had a nosy and he's been on the site within 24hrs. Would anybody be worried by this? 

Click to expand...

Can't you ask him about it? If after 2 months you can't start to sit down and discuss next month's plans- (weekends away, or ever summer holiday location...) then maybe it's not to be!

Just say that you really like him, and because you're a girl you're getting to the stage where you are starting to feel some deeper emotions towards him, and you want to know if he thinks he might feel the same at some point. - Try not to a) cry, or b) sound like a scary stalker or c)like you want to marry him and have babies within the year!

You don't have to mention the muddy matches stalking that way!


----------



## ghostie (3 February 2012)

Tzarinaarabians said:



*Another thing I've noticed with a lot of them, they tick all the boxes that relate to horses, but in the pieces they actually have to write there is no mention of being involved with them, a ploy to get horse orientated ladies interested 
*

Click to expand...

I know a couple of lovely single guys that are on there that have ticked horsey boxes because they're country types who are perfectly happy to be accomodating of a partner with horses and let you use their tractor for horsey jobs but aren't massively horses themselves.

I can't decide if that's dishonest, but the guys I know are generally lovely honest people just looking for a nice country type


----------



## debsey1 (3 February 2012)

my bfg said:



*If they do reply, they tell you they are in a relationship, in that case why have they been on the site in the last 24 hours, I'm wondering*.  

I met a smashing chap on there an we've been seeing each other for over a month. After reading this comment I had a nosy and he's been on the site within 24hrs. Would anybody be worried by this? 

Click to expand...

I met my OH on a dating site 6 yrs ago and we are still going strong however, the first couple of months I noticed he was still on the site, it turned out he was checking up on me and I was checking on him!  After that we both said that's enough and we came off the site.

So, he is either checking up on you or he is hedging his bets.  Hope all turns out well for you


----------



## nicolenlolly (3 February 2012)

I met my hubby on there a couple if years ago, he is my everything and our baby is due in 6 weeks! I also met my ex on there who made the mistake if slapping me...that was the last time I saw him! I dont think there are any more/less weirdos than in the local pub but you can cast your net wider on the Internet. Dont put all your eggs in one basket, use it as a little fun to boost your ego and if you meet someone - great. If not - oh well!! Good luck xx


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (3 February 2012)

*The thing that has annoyed me most is that you have to be a member to open any messages, three men have opened the messages I've sent to them, but havn't had the decency to reply, even if it is to say 'No thank you.'  I wouldn't mind but two of them put me in their favourites, before I wrote to them.

I can sort of understand country chaps perhaps being prepared to help out horsey girlfriends, but to tick every equine associated box and then not mention the word 'horse' at all baffles me slightly 

Never mind, never been one to baulk at the first fence, so will kick on, Tally ho!*


----------

